# Flora-Grow Co2 Nano 50



## Holycakes (18 Jan 2013)

Hello first post here, I have just set up a planted 35L tank. My first tank and following advice online and advice from my GF who started at this hobby before me I have a question I still haven't had answered.

I have medium > high light and plants that fit within the category also. I decided to try out the

Flora-Grow Co2 Nano 50 - In order to get my planted tank off to the best start.

I seem to have everything working but my question is this -

I plan to have 8-10hours of light but for this how much CO2 shall I put within the diffuser per day for the plants to absorb?

The diffuser has measurements of 10ml - 20ml - 30ml - to higher I believe as I can't quite see them within the tank as the water is still a little cloudy.

Any help would be great! Hopefully I have explained myself well enough.

Matt.


----------



## tim (18 Jan 2013)

hey mate welcome to ukaps 8 to 10 hours of light is a lot for the start up of a tank 5 hours and increase the light slowly is good  have a read through the tutorials section plenty of good info to steer you in the right direction. it would be hard to say how much gas you will need to inject as every tank is different this is a good read for getting the levels right CO2 MEASUREMENT USING A DROP CHECKER | UK Aquatic Plant Society good luck with your set up


----------



## Holycakes (19 Jan 2013)

Okay thanks for the advice, I figured I would go that route and just check the Co2 using a drop checker in about a weeks time along with all the other standard tests before I put livestock in.


----------



## cotterik (7 Aug 2013)

following on to this, can you use a regular co2 diffuser/bubble counter with the nano 50 instead of the plastic container diffuser included? such as a spiro glass diffuser? or does this kit only accept the type of diffuser included in the box? as i know the nano 150 comes with a different type. thanks!


----------

